# [SOLVED] Re: RealTek AC'97 audio, This device cannot start [code 10] problem



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello,

My laptop has had no sound for quite sometime now an its starting to get to me, i have looked at the drivers on my computer and my Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller states "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"

I have un-installed it and re-installed it but it still isn't working, in the drivers list it has a little exclamation mark in yellow. I have searched the net to try and resolve this but have had no luck, Please can someone help me get my sound back on my computer!

My laptop is E-System 3084 and runs on Windows XP.

I've read through some of the threads on here and also seem to be having the same issues. I have also read about about installing the drivers and troubleshooting but nothing has worked! It seems there are certain website for different laptops if i'm not mistaken to intstalling the drivers, how would i find mine? Or how would i know if my sound card is damaged?

Thank you


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: RealTek AC'97 audio, This device cannot start [code 10] problem*

Hi Tazmo

From what I can come up with, your computer should be an Ei System 3084. If that is correct than here is a link to some driver downloads.

http://support.thetechguys.com/Layout.aspx?ID={a821b75a-b751-435b-81f3-edf561b64b25}&CatID={d88d5c04-d27f-4d53-91eb-cde85679e0eb}

Try uninstalling any Realtek software from Add and Remove Software in Control Panel. Then go into Device Manager and right click the Realtek AC'97 driver and uninstall. Reboot and cancel out of any install wizards that pop-up. Install the driver from the above link.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: RealTek AC'97 audio, This device cannot start [code 10] problem*

Hi Pauldo,

I did exactly what you said in your last message and when i tried to play a sound it still didn't work, it still had the code 10 message in Device manager, but then I just right clicked on the RealTek AC'97 audio (Although i did this before and nothing happened), This device cannot start [code 10] problem message in my Device Manager and said update driver, then it searched for sometime and installed: Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)

And.... Success I now have sound on my computer!

Thank you so much for your help.

Computers are funny things aren't they.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: RealTek AC'97 audio, This device cannot start [code 10] problem*

Yes they are.

Good call on updating thru Device Manager.

Glad you got it going!

Pauldo


----------



## al_da982 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: RealTek AC'97 audio, This device cannot start [code 10] problem*

The soultiuon was this:
Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver

Thank you all


----------

